# ultralight spinning rod.



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

After snapping my little trout rod the other day, I'm now in the market for a replacement. Before ordering a new one of the same (international order and I'd rather buy locally) I thought I'd see if anyone could recomend an alternative.
I'm after an ultralight spinning rod of 5'6" or less (ideally under 5') line strength should be around 1-6lb and casting wieghts up to 7g ideally. Any sugguestions???
Cheers
Col.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just came out of A-Mart (checking out fish dongers) and notice a really little light rod for $15, looked pretty good for the yak and I would use it for trout no worries! that's if you don't mind bright yellow and purple! but for the $$$ it was just right! half tempted myself but got two trout rods already.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Looking for something a little more up market I'm afraid. I know the ones your talking about though and they certainly look like good value.
cheers
Col.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am the same, I love cork grips and got two of these for around $60-$80, any tackle shop should be able to help you, the brand i have is Pro Tackle and they are graphite, great rods and are pretty much my general purpose these days.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I just bought a Shimano Catana rod with a Shimano Sahara 1500 reel.
Outstanding feel.
Loaded with 6lb braid.

Hope this helps


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Daiwa Procaster v or z - Approx. $150 ( Depending on dealers mark up )

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... =procaster

Sweeetttttttt...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I am in the same boat having snapped the top off my 5 ft ultralight rod several weeks ago. Problem is that around me (Northern Sydney) there's not a lot of call for 5 or 5 and a half ft UL rods as I've been to 4 tackle shops.

I'm going to order some from Cabelas or Bass Pro and am thinking of get 3 or 4. At about $30 USD they are still a bargain for graphite rods.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> I am in the same boat having snapped the top off my 5 ft ultralight rod several weeks ago. Problem is that around me (Northern Sydney) there's not a lot of call for 5 or 5 and a half ft UL rods as I've been to 4 tackle shops.
> 
> I'm going to order some from Cabelas or Bass Pro and am thinking of get 3 or 4. At about $30 USD they are still a bargain for graphite rods.


Guys, what about this?


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> I am in the same boat having snapped the top off my 5 ft ultralight rod several weeks ago. Problem is that around me (Northern Sydney) there's not a lot of call for 5 or 5 and a half ft UL rods as I've been to 4 tackle shops.
> 
> I'm going to order some from Cabelas or Bass Pro and am thinking of get 3 or 4. At about $30 USD they are still a bargain for graphite rods.


Thats the problem I'm having too, I've been to all the local tackle shops and checked out the main on-line aussie shops and there's just nothing really available that fits the bill. They're pretty much all 6ft plus. My last rod (the one I snapped) came from the states http://www.troutlet.com/Scripts/prodVie ... roduct=598
(the lightest one, I loved it as you can see from the review I wrote)
and there are quite a few others that would be ideal (eg. Peril's sugguestion) that can be grabbed from various US shops, but I was hoping to find something local. Currently looking at a couple of custom jobbies but I don't know if I'll be allowed to spend that much so it'll probably be another US order.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Peril said:


> onemorecast said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat having snapped the top off my 5 ft ultralight rod several weeks ago. Problem is that around me (Northern Sydney) there's not a lot of call for 5 or 5 and a half ft UL rods as I've been to 4 tackle shops.
> ...


Dave I have 4 of these on my wishlist at Cabelas at teh moment

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... t=Readonly


----------



## eFishent (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Eric and Col, Check these out, Pro Angler Magicast http://www.proangler.com.au/spin.php3?nID=2642. I've been looking for a rod like this for a while especially with the cork over reel seat which should be more comfortable and give better control. I think I'll be getting a 5ft and a 6 ft. At a $100 it seems quite reasonable for what appears to be "custom quality" - although I haven't had one in my hand yet; hopefully later this week. Also, there's a store in Sydney so you may get to try one before I do. Good luck fishing for your new rod!
Cheers, Robbo


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys, a few options there. I'll let you know what I end up with.
cheers
Col.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I used have one of these. Great for really light work. Only about 5 foot from memory. But I'd check. Only problem was they don't float.

Haven't seen them sold anywhere but by this guy. Imports them by the looks.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Pflueger-Tri...1QQihZ016QQcategoryZ11729QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Paul , i am currently looking to buy a light spinning rod and reel, and have been looking at the pflueger trions , but will now have a talk to andrew before i do, but , when my back gets better [ if ever], i am coming down to flog lures around your river and drink your beer , so there


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

occy said:


> Your on Barry. I might even join you with one of those rods too. They looked seriously goo mate. And I think I will have more than one beer too. The triple H's (Hunters Hill Hotel) has very good black mate, and the pier has a lovely view to go with a cold one on the balcony. :lol:


that sounds great! better put it up in the trips section huh?!?! :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

wrasseman,

Have you thought about building yourself?

Not hard at all as you will only need single overbinds on the guides for something so light.

Quite often you can find blanks like this, but not the finished product and, as an added bonus, you get exactly what you want. Custom rod without the labour costs.

Rob.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hammerhead said:


> wrasseman,
> 
> Have you thought about building yourself?
> 
> ...


Thought about it but I'm all thumbs I'm afraid.
Col.


----------

